
Implementing Async and Await with Generators - flaviab
https://javascript.works-hub.com/learn/number-implementing-async-and-await-with-generators-b5eaf#utm_source=twitter&utm_campaign=flav&utm_content=job
======
asprouse
CO [https://github.com/tj/co](https://github.com/tj/co) in popularized this
technique a few years ago. It implements something similar to the function you
present here. Babel actually transforms async/await to generators
([https://babeljs.io/docs/en/babel-plugin-transform-async-
to-g...](https://babeljs.io/docs/en/babel-plugin-transform-async-to-
generator)) when targeting environments that don't have native async/await
support.

